# Pigeon rescue



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I have been a busy PG person! We saved one more PG this month. My son who is living in Sac.,CA found some kids with a pigeon in a five gallon bucket. _They thought it was a baby chicken _(there was two but one died) The kids confessed to knocking them out of a tree! Honkers is now doing great for having been rescued from a harrowing life of cat food and bucketry. He took to my PGWear diapers like he'd been born in them! He is now living with Madame in Sac, he is a squeaker- but a gynormus bird! The bathroom appears to be his/her domain and woe to the poor soul down there looking for relief! The thing he does that we noticed our family birds don't do is the wing slapping thing. Slap Slap Slap must be pigeon street wise talk!
Also -put your thumb and forefinger together! Thats how close I am to being able to show you another option to the Pigeon Pooping Problem! Just about one or two more days!! If Honkers and Fanny (completely wild birds) accepted my PGWear with no complaints then maybe your birds will too!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I suppose that is is a child's nature to knock things out of trees, just as a kitten will pounce on anything that moves. But it was quite brave of them to tell the truth. Thank goodness Honkers is safe now.

Cynthia


----------



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

Good luck to you and Honkers 
I'm wondering, as I am not yet familiar with pigeon behavior.......
Bluebirds do what is called a "wing wave": raising one wing repeatedly- usually signalling to a mate, though they display this while sitting on their perch when I bring them out their "treats" (usually mealworms or scrambled eggs). I am pretty much convinced that they do this when they are happy too......I would think your little Honkers is happy to be with you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Boni,

I'm glad to hear about the rescue, sounds like a delightful little fellow. He must have gotten so used to being roughed around with, his "wing fu" was his only option for defense.

I am glad he is happy and safe now. May we see a picture of him?


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Picture will take a while to get as Hookers is living with forth son in Sac, Ca and I live in Grass Valley. But next time I visit them I will catch a picture. My Question is -is Honkers a homer? How would we know? Do all PG's home or only certain kinds? He was wild and looks like the average street PG. He is just so big for a squeaker, must have been something in the cat food they fed him! Just curious on how homer stuff that works.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Boni Birds said:


> Picture will take a while to get as Hookers is living with forth son in Sac, Ca and I live in Grass Valley. But next time I visit them I will catch a picture. My Question is -is Honkers a homer? How would we know? Do all PG's home or only certain kinds? He was wild and looks like the average street PG. He is just so big for a squeaker, must have been something in the cat food they fed him! Just curious on how homer stuff that works.


Boni, if Honkers is a feral or street pigeon, then yes he's called a "homer". An actual Racing or Homer has had the homing instinct bred into them for many years. A racing homer can be taken hundreds of miles away to a place it's never been before and find it's way home. Your ferals can home up to about 10 or 15 miles. After that, they would probably get lost. There are over 300, maybe more, breeds of pigeons. Very few of them have a good homing instinct. Some have none at all. They would get lost from across the street.


----------

